# Bedienungsanleitung Lowrance X91



## Richie_Gecko (7. Januar 2004)

Petri,

Kann mir vielleicht jemand mit einer deutschen Bedienungsanleitung für ein Lowrance X91 weiterhelfen??

Wär klasse! 


Gecko


----------



## Ossipeter (7. Januar 2004)

Hab dir eine PM geschickt!


----------



## Kunze (8. Januar 2004)

Hallo!

Bis du die Anleitung von Ossipeter in den Händen hast, 

kannst du schonmal hier stöbern.

Ist zwar englisch, aber die vielen Fotos erklären einiges von 

selbst.  #h


----------



## Kritter (19. August 2007)

*AW: Bedienungsanleitung Lowrance X91*

hallo,

der thread ist zwar schon 3 1/2 jahre alt aber warum einen weiteren eröffnen?

google hoch und google runter - leider war es mir nicht möglich eine deutsche bedienungsanleitung zum Lowrance X91 zu finden.
mein schulenglisch reicht wohl auch nicht so ganz um das lücken- und problemlos hinzubekommen.

hat jemand einen tipp wo ich zur bedienungsanleitung in deutscher sprache fündig werden kann?

ich danke im voraus für die mühe.

gruß kritter


----------



## Kunze (20. August 2007)

*AW: Bedienungsanleitung Lowrance X91*

Hallo Kritter!






on Board und Viel Spaß!!! #h


Ich hatte meine Anleitung vom 85er mal gescannt...

Ist kein Riesenunterschied zum 91er...

Einfach mal deine Mailadresse per PN (Privater Nachricht).

Ist 28,7MB groß und wird häppchenweise verschickt. #h


----------



## Kunze (21. August 2007)

*AW: Bedienungsanleitung Lowrance X91*

Hallo Kritter!

Mails sind raus... #h


----------



## Kritter (22. August 2007)

*AW: Bedienungsanleitung Lowrance X91*

Das war ganz großes Kino - und deshalb auch mein ganz großer Dank.
Alles blendend angekommen - und schon ausgedruckt.

Jetzt kann das Teil endlich mit all seinen Optionen genutzt werden.


----------



## Kunze (22. August 2007)

*AW: Bedienungsanleitung Lowrance X91*

Hallo Kritter!

Ist und war mir ne Freude. :m #h


----------



## Peterpaul (23. August 2007)

*AW: Bedienungsanleitung Lowrance X91*

Wenns nicht zuviel arbeit macht dann hätte ich die auch gerne #h


----------



## Kunze (23. August 2007)

*AW: Bedienungsanleitung Lowrance X91*

Hallo!

Nein und ja.

Brauche nur deine Mail Adresse. #h


----------



## Peterpaul (23. August 2007)

*AW: Bedienungsanleitung Lowrance X91*

Hab Dir ne PN geschickt |wavey:


----------



## Kunze (23. August 2007)

*AW: Bedienungsanleitung Lowrance X91*

Hallo!

Alles klar. #h


----------



## iven (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bedienungsanleitung Lowrance X91*

#hHallo ich habe mir ein Lawrence x91 gekauft und habe leider nur die englisch Betriebsanleitung bitte kann mir jemand helfen UND EINE DEUTSCH schicken??
Gruß Armin


----------



## iven (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bedienungsanleitung Lowrance X91*

hallo,
wärst Du soooo nett und könntest mir die Bedienungsanleitung des Lawrence x91 oder der Baugleichen Reihe zukommen lassen??
Das wäre super !! Bin im Englisch nicht so gut ...
Armin.Kaminski@bs-oelde.de


----------



## Lump (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bedienungsanleitung Lowrance X91*

Hallo Iven,
habe das x135 DF! Wenn alles gut gegangen ist,dann solltest du post bekommen haben.Grus Lump


----------



## Bombe (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bedienungsanleitung Lowrance X91*

Könnte mir jemand die Bedienungsanleitung für das lowrance X 91 in deutsch schicken, wäre echt nett!!!!! grüße der Bombe
Meine e-mail: Bombe-Seiffert@web.de


----------



## Mark_HH (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bedienungsanleitung Lowrance X91*

Hallo zusammen.... auch ich würde mich sehr freuen, die Bedienungsanleitung per Mail zu erhalten! Meine Mailadresse lautet jahn_markus@cortado.de! Schon jetzt vielen Dank #6 Markus


----------



## tmrokon (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bedienungsanleitung Lowrance X91*

hi habe gesehen das Sie auch eine bedienungsanleitung für das echolot auf deutsch haben
könnten Sie es mir evtl schicken??
habe da nämlich paar probleme mit dem englischen=))
mfg
E-Mail : tmrokon@web.de


----------



## timextrem1 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Bedienungsanleitung Lowrance X91*

Und noch einer der eine deutsche Bedienungsaleitug für das x91 sucht.Wer kann mir eine netterweise schicken.


----------



## norge123 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Bedienungsanleitung Lowrance X91*

hallo
ich habe beim dursuchen gelesen,daß du mit einer bedienungsanleitung in deutsch für ein lowrance x91 einigen geholfen hast.wenn es dir möglich ist,ich brauche diese auch dringend.PM ist: J.Grohmann1@gmx.de
danke vorab und petri heil


----------



## Lumpi 1966 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Bedienungsanleitung Lowrance X91*

Moin Moin,( war ne lange zeit nicht mehr hier online im Forum ) ich habe ne Deutsche x91 Anleitung --- wer braucht noch eine Kopie -- würde es über eMail senden -- habe die Blätter eingescannt als bildformat jpg und würde sie per Mail als Anhang senden,nur noch aus drucken und geornet aufeinander legen - fest Tackern - fertig.gruß uwe


----------



## Achim Herold (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bedienungsanleitung Lowrance X91*

Ich suche für einen Anglerfreund die Bedienungsanleitung Echolot X 91 in deutsch, kann nur die englische Version finden. Kann mir jemand helfen?
schade@t-online.de


----------



## Lumpi 1966 (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bedienungsanleitung Lowrance X91*

hallo Achim Herold
Du wirst im Internet auch keine Offizielle deutsche Anleitung finden – nur die englische Version.
Wenn du noch die deutsche Anleitung brauchen solltest dann schreib mir ne eMail   u.palm @freenet.de und ich sende sie dir per normaler eMail  Adresse zu.


----------



## warnowfischer (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bedienungsanleitung Lowrance X91*

HiHo Lumpi,

ich bin schon sehr lange auf der Suche nach einer deutschen Anleitung für mein Lowrance x 91. Ich wäre Dir sehr dankbar wenn Du mir Deine zukommen lassen könntest. Ich hoffe DU hast die noch bei Dir liegen .

Beste Grüße aus Rostock

Peter


----------



## pollux54 (21. September 2014)

*AW: Bedienungsanleitung Lowrance X91*

hallo....
ich suche dringend die selbe Anleitung fürs x91...
hast du eine bekommen ...und würdest du mich teilhaben lassen dran...
vielen Dank und grüsse....As


----------



## Tench 01 (10. November 2016)

*AW: Bedienungsanleitung Lowrance X91*

Hallo Angelgemeinde,

kann mir jemand von euch helfen benötige eine deutsche Anleitung für das Lowrance X91!

DANKE


----------



## Lumpi 1966 (17. November 2016)

*AW: Bedienungsanleitung Lowrance X91*

Hallo Tench 01
bin nur noch selten hier online und habe durch zufall gesehen das du n x91 hast und ne anleitung brauchst ?! , hast du schon was gefunden oder brauchst du noch , wenn ja dann sende mir über private nachricht deine eMail adresse und ich sende dir die anleitung als jpg bilder - ausdrucken aufeinander legen fest tackern , fertig. mfg Uwe


----------



## Lumpi 1966 (19. Januar 2020)

Moin Moin für das Jahr 2020 ,,  am 18.01.2020 hat mich einer angeschrieben der noch ne Deutsche Bedienungs Anleitung suchte für x 91 von Lowrance , und ich habe es ihm zugesandt per Mail , ja auch wenn hier manche Beiträge schon etwas älter sind - sind manche Sachen noch zu haben ,, einfach nur Nachfragen ,, 
mfg Uwe


----------

